# Richard Alleine on sin as an insurrection against God



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 30, 2021)

... Sinners pretend to know how to choose for themselves, and order things to their advantage, better than God. “If God would let me alone to myself, to be at my own ordering, it should quickly be better with me. If everything might be with me as I would have it, my case would be well mended from what it is, now that everything must go as God will have it.”

All our complainings at Providence, all our murmurings and discontents at our lot, are our heart charging the Lord with folly. It casts reproach on the holiness of God, it disparages the goodness of God; it abuses his mercy, violates his justice, despises his power. In sum, it disgraces the throne of his glory, lays his honour in the dust, and sets the Almighty below the lowest of his creatures. ...

For more, see Richard Alleine on sin as an insurrection against God.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DBivo (Aug 30, 2021)

Reminds me of the times of the Judges when every man did what was right in his own eyes. Are we so different today? May our submission be to the Lord alone, looking unto Him who would guide us to do His will.


----------

